# Πρακτική Άσκηση Μεταφραστών



## ELTRA (Mar 28, 2011)

Η EL-Translations δέχεται για *πρακτική άσκηση* φοιτητές και πτυχιούχους μεταφραστές με μητρική γλώσσα την *ελληνική*.

Συμπεριλαμβάνεται εκπαίδευση σε *τεχνικές μετάφραση*ς και *επιμέλειας *κειμένων καθώς και σε *CAT tool*s (SDL Trados Studio 2009, Wordfast κ.λπ.).

http://www.el-translations.com/stagemet.htm [email protected] τηλ 2106801333


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι θα ήθελαν να μάθουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, όπως για παράδειγμα τι προσόντα πρέπει να έχουν οι ασκούμενοι μεταφραστές, εάν αμείβονται, και κυρίως εάν η πρακτική άσκηση γίνεται σε συνεργασία με εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα.

Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## ELTRA (Apr 8, 2011)

Όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες για την πρακτική άσκηση στην EL-TRANSLATIONS μπορείτε να τις βρείτε στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο ο οποίος εμπλουτίστηκε πρόσφατα και με νέες πληροφορίες.

http://www.el-translations.com/stagemet.htm


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την απάντηση. Προσωπικά ωστόσο, θα ήθελα ακόμα κάποιες διευκρινίσεις:

1. Διαβάζοντας τον ιστότοπό σας, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι ασκούμενοι μεταφραστές δεν αμείβονται, και αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως είναι έτσι. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ως φόρουμ με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση έχουμε φιλοξενήσει πολύ συχνά δικές σας αγγελίες, ωστόσο εγώ προσωπικά δε θα ήθελα να δοθεί στα μέλη μας, είτε είναι έμπειροι μεταφραστές είτε όχι, η εντύπωση ότι υποστηρίζουμε, έστω και εμμέσως, την απασχόληση άμισθων υπαλλήλων. 

Το λέω αυτό επειδή, ακόμα και εάν ένας απόφοιτος μεταφραστικής σχολής είναι άπειρος, δεν παύει να έχει επενδύσει στην εκπαίδευσή του με ποσά πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ, πρώτα για να μάθει τις γλώσσες που μιλάει, και στη συνέχεια για να αποφοιτήσει από τη σχολή που τελείωσε. Επομένως, η πρακτική άσκηση δε σημαίνει ότι *εκπαιδεύεται*, καθώς έχει ήδη εκπαιδευτεί, αλλά ότι ασκείται.

Επομένως, κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα ήταν καλό αν κάποιος σκοπεύει να κάνει όντως πρακτική άσκηση, να λάβει αυτήν την παράμετρο υπόψη.


2. Λέτε στον ιστότοπό σας: «Στα πλαίσια των προγραμμάτων πρακτικής άσκησης που διενεργούν ελληνικά και ξένα πανεπιστήμια, συνεργαζόμαστε με τμήματα ξένων φιλολογιών καθώς και με το τμήμα ξένων γλωσσών μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου.» 

Θα ήθελα να μας πείτε ποιες είναι αυτές οι ξένες φιλολογίες.

Ρωτάω γιατί στις σχολές όπου προβλέπεται πρακτική άσκηση, οι φοιτητές ενημερώνονται για τα προγράμματα της πρακτικής άσκησης αυτής μέσω της γραμματείας της σχολής τους, ώστε να ελέγχεται εάν πληρούν τα κριτήρια για να λάβουν μέρος στα προγράμματα αυτά. Έτσι γίνεται για παράδειγμα στις σχολές νοσηλευτικής και γραφιστικής, καθώς είθισται η πρακτική άσκηση να επηρεάζει τη βαθμολογία του φοιτητή.

Ποιοι είναι οι υπεύθυνοι καθηγητές σε κάθε σχολή, και με ποιον μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει κανείς εάν θέλει να ενημερωθεί;

Και συγκεκριμένα, επειδή είμαι κι εγώ απόφοιτος του Ιονίου, δεν έχω υπόψη μου το πρόγραμμά σας. Σε ποιον θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ ώστε να ενημερωθώ σχετικά; Ποιος είναι ο σχετικός υπεύθυνος; Να επικοινωνήσω με τη γραμματεία, ή μήπως με κάποιον καθηγητή;


----------



## PEEMPIP (Apr 11, 2011)

Ως ο Σύλλογος που εκπροσωπεί τα συμφέροντα πτυχιούχων μεταφραστών Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου (ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ), θα ήθελε να επισημάνει ένα εξαιρετικά σημαντικό σημείο ως προς τη σχετική ανάρτηση-πρόσκληση του παρόντος νήματος: 

Η εταιρεία EL Translations υποστηρίζει στη δική της ιστοσελίδα, όσο και σε αναρτήσεις σε διάφορα φόρουμ κ.λπ., ότι η πρακτική άσκηση που διαφημίζει πραγματοποιείται σε συνεργασία με το Τμήμα Μετάφρασης, Ξένων Γλωσσών και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου (ΤΞΓΜΔ). Για την ακρίβεια, λέει στην ιστοσελίδα της ότι «Στα πλαίσια των προγραμμάτων πρακτικής άσκησης που διενεργούν ελληνικά και ξένα πανεπιστήμια, συνεργαζόμαστε με τμήματα ξένων φιλολογιών καθώς και με το τμήμα ξένων γλωσσών μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου.»

Ωστόσο, η ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ ως σύλλογος των επαγγελματιών πτυχιούχων του ΤΞΓΜΔ, διατηρεί επαφές τόσο με τους επίσημους φορείς και εκπροσώπους του ΤΞΓΜΔ, όσο και με τους φοιτητές και τα εκλεγμένα όργανά τους. Η θέση μας λοιπόν μάς επιτρέπει να γνωρίζουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή φορέας ή διδάσκων του ΤΞΓΜΔ του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου αρμόδιος να επιβλέπει/ελέγχει επίσημα την πρακτική άσκηση φοιτητών του Τμήματος και τους όρους υπό τους οποίους αυτή πραγματοποιείται. Η πρακτική άσκηση γίνεται με πρωτοβουλία του κάθε φοιτητή και δεν υπάρχει καμία σχετική γραπτή συμφωνία του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου με κανένα μεταφραστικό γραφείο. 


Θα θέλαμε λοιπόν να επισημάνουμε προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο φοιτητή ή και απόφοιτο του ΤΞΓΜΔ που σκοπεύει να κάνει πρακτική άσκηση ότι καλό θα ήταν να λάβει υπόψη του το ανωτέρω, ιδίως μάλιστα εάν η άσκηση που του προσφέρεται γίνεται σε μεταφραστικό γραφείο αμισθί.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα θέλαμε να τονίσουμε προς τους ενδιαφερόμενους ότι για την προστασία του ασκούμενου μεταφραστή, αλλά και για την καλύτερη αφομοίωση από αυτόν κάθε πρακτικής εμπειρίας, η πρακτική άσκηση καλό είναι να συντονίζεται από τον εκπαιδευτικό φορέα, και όχι από τον ίδιο το μεταφραστή, πόσο μάλλον από τον υποψήφιο εργοδότη. 

Καλούμε επίσης την εταιρεία EL Translations να μην επιμένει στον ισχυρισμό της ότι η πρακτική άσκηση των τελειοφοίτων/αποφοίτων του ΤΞΓΜΔ γίνεται σε συνεργασία με το εν λόγω τμήμα του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, καθώς ο ισχυρισμός αυτός είναι τουλάχιστον παραπλανητικός.

Ευχαριστούμε
Το ΔΣ της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ


----------



## ELTRA (May 10, 2011)

Η EL-Translations έχει συμπεριλάβει όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες για την πρακτική άσκηση στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο http://www.el-translations.com/stagemet.htm.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι που επιθυμούν επιπλέον πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής της πρακτικής άσκησης μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με την EL-Translations είτε γραπτώς στο [email protected] είτε τηλεφωνικώς στο 210 68.01.333.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2011)

Αυτό δεν είναι απάντηση. Τα μηνύματά σας θα σβηστούν ως σπαμ, όπως προειδοποιήσαμε.
Ευχαριστούμε.


----------

